# May 2011 Member of the Month.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Member of the Month








May 2011 

May 2011 and The MotM Award this time was chosen by the Staff.
This time we were looking for a Member who has and continues to contribute to a more out of the way corner of the boards.










Aramoro​
Aramoro joined back in 10-07-09 and can be found in various areas of the boards but I will use the words of WLS.



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> He mainly (that I know of at least) posts in rule discussions, where he is constantly helping out people with their questions. He's also been up for dark disciples for one of the longest runs if I'm not mistaken.


Aramoro is also very helpful and active in the Warhammer Fantasy section the boards.




> Real name: Andrew
> Heresy Online user name: Aramoro
> Main Army: Eldar/Bretonnia
> Location: Edinburgh (Scotland)
> ...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Aramoro.
Well deserved.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations dude!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well done ninja.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

welldone matey!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome job dude!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well deserved


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Well done, ive seen many of your contributions to rules threads, always helpful.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Well done mate:grin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Congratulations man, well earned.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats Aramoro!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Huzzzaaahhhh!!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations :victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I hardly ever go near rules, but have always found Aramoro to be a helpful, friendly and rational chappy.

Congrats :victory:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats mate


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations Aramoro


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I know Aramoro is on Holiday, but I will add my congratulations anyway.

Well done and well deserved.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm currently away on Holiday but I shall be back to troll the rules forums soon enough. 

Oh and yes Netrunnner is the best system ever.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

good on ya, mate. 

CP


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Well done mate, keep up the fantastic work


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Big congratulations man, well deserved!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well played good sir!


----------



## AzraelCorvus (May 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well done matey.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Well deserved credit for the rule guru.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Member of the Month, King of Spain, what will your next achievement be Aramoro?


----------

